# Wahana Estate Natural



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I decided to go out on a limb a little bit as I haven't had anything good from sumatra for a long time. So i have just ordered a bag of this from Extract and I have a feeling it might just be the one to do it! Dave said on the phone the other day that this stuff really breaks the mold and will be the base for their new espresso blend 'Uncle Funker' yet to be released. I trust his judgement and I'm really looking forward to trying it, as well as the blend (which I have been checking the site daily for its release!)

I'll let you know how it is on Thursday anyway.

As I said somewhere on here the other day, I have a real hankering for a funky natural, I'm sure Wahana Estate won't disappoint.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

HOLY CHEMEX this coffee is good!!! To all you fans of naturals and lighter roasted coffees(this won't be one for you if not) if you only take one recommendation from me, then let it be this one! Don't be put off by its origin, this stuff is sublime! I won't bother with cupping notes as the write up on the Extract website says it all.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Holy lug nuts Robin! I imagine this will be on our cupping list? Uncle Funker sounds promising.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

You never know we might get a sneak preview of Uncle Funker, apparently it is ready and they are just waiting on the graphics guys to do the packaging.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

How do you know so much about the inner workings of Extract.

It's almost like you're on their payroll!?!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Every time I have spoken to Dave organising our trip, it has resulted in an hour long chit chat!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

He's a total legend of a guy!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Indeed he is









I tried a Wahana Estate as part of a processing methods taster last year - same bean processed as Natural, Washed and Honey processed

I loved the Natural from this estate and remember getting a second bag as I was that impressed.

Glad you're enjoying it


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh wow! do you mean a course or a series of bags of coffee to cup your way through at home? sounds great either way! I'd be interested to try the other offerings from Wahana but I imagine it would be very hard to beat the natural!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

3 separate bags containing coffee from the same estate, processed 3 different ways. You could pull side by side shots for comparison, or cup and taste the difference the processing method made.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Sounds a little like what i was doing with my brother earlier, explaining natural processed coffee to him, only i was using a totally different washed coffee for comparison. He got it though and loved the Wahana almost as much as myself!

Where was that from? I quite fancy giving it a go if it is still available.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

That was from Has Bean last year. Check their site for details. They and Square Mile often have triple packs for comparison


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'll keep my eye out for that, thanks!


----------

